# Long Tailed Tits nesting in odd place



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,
I'm just after a bit of advice here:
Earlier on the School run I noticed some "chirping" coming from inside a hollow pole (about 4ft tall) to which a postbox is attached to. 
I remembered seeing a bird, that looked like a Long-Tailed Tit flying away from it this morning (at that time I thought it was hunting for bugs on the box). 
When we walked the dogs tonight, we took a small torch, and checked it. There are 2 birds at the very bottom. i didn't want to disturb them too much so don't know whether that was the chicks unattended or indeed the parents. They both had black heads and were near adult size. 
I believe the parents have access to them, as I saw one of them fly away from it in the morning, and the chicks sounded lively this afternoon. I'm just worried about what would happen when/if it rained, and whether the chicks would be able to leave the pole (the only way out seems to be all the way up) as fledgling.
My gut instinct is just to leave them to it, as they likely picked this hard to reach nesting spot on purpose. My husband was wondering whether to call the SSPCA for advice.

What do you think?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

BMo1979 said:


> Hi,
> I'm just after a bit of advice here:
> Earlier on the School run I noticed some "chirping" coming from inside a hollow pole (about 4ft tall) to which a postbox is attached to.
> I remembered seeing a bird, that looked like a Long-Tailed Tit flying away from it this morning (at that time I thought it was hunting for bugs on the box).
> ...


Leave them alone and they will be fine I suspect!

Most probably great tits, long tailed build a feathery ball nest in bushes.....

They nest in weird and wonderful places, most years where I worked they went for the cigarette boxes on the walls. One time in a way similar to this, they nested in a fire stairwell pole and all fledged perfectly fine.... I'd just enjoy watching them tbh!:2thumb:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Red One said:


> Leave them alone and they will be fine I suspect!
> 
> Most probably great tits, long tailed build a feathery ball nest in bushes.....
> 
> They nest in weird and wonderful places, most years where I worked they went for the cigarette boxes on the walls. One time in a way similar to this, they nested in a fire stairwell pole and all fledged perfectly fine.... I'd just enjoy watching them tbh!:2thumb:


Thanks, you're right. I got a better look at one of the adults this morning, and they're Great Tits. It was watching us walking by the pole with a big bunch of bugs in its mouth for the chicks. Crafty beggars, "dive bombing" in and out of that pole, lol.
I hope, we'll see them grow up and have their first flying lessons (if they're anything like Blue Tits, it'll be a very noisy flight with lots of commentary, lol).


----------

